# My goal...is to have a goal.



## hisblueheaven (May 22, 2011)

The title explains it all. I need and want a goal that I can actually reach.

Lets face it my childhood dream of traveling the world and seeing all that life had to offer just isn't in my hand of cards.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Is this still a dream of yours, hisblueheaven? If so, what is holding you back (SA, money, etc)?


----------



## hisblueheaven (May 22, 2011)

gilt said:


> Is this still a dream of yours, hisblueheaven? If so, what is holding you back (SA, money, etc)?


Money.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess you've already met your goal then. Time to find a new one.


----------



## tweedyrat (Jan 8, 2011)

If you want to travel for cheap you could always look into WWOOFing (working on organic farms for room and board -- lots of people are doing it) or coach surfing or house sitting (there are websites for all of those). I think I might try one or all of the above but I'd still need some money first and a hell of a lot of courage!


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmm you could always join a church and become a missionary ahha. The church could probably help u pay, and you would get to travel everywhere... Or join some charity thing.


----------



## jkquatre (May 30, 2011)

Interesting paradox... how can a process be a goal? hmmmm


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Steps broken down, you may break if further. Adhere to a strict timeline that is achievable for you.

1. Make a resume
2. Hand it out
3. Go for interview, accept job
4. Work for a few weeks
5. Vacation slip; travel the world

You are welcome.


----------



## Watty12 (Jul 12, 2011)

You're still so young, (you're lucky!), you need to think about what you want out of life before you can begin to set any goals. What do you want to achieve? Where do you see yourself in 2 years time, 5 years time. If you don't know what you want, you can't just say "I want to set a goal". 

What do you really want to do, what really interests you. Sit down in a comfortable chair, with a piece of paper to hand and write down all the things you really really want - then work out your goal from there.

Hope that helps!


----------

